# Breville Importer/Stockist?



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

Does anyone know of a company that stocks/imports Breville Espresso machines in the UK? The reviews of the new Breville bes840xl seem to be very good and I like the way they respond to customer feedback with design changes like the Thermocoil. They are stocked in Australia so should already have 240v compatible machines available?

I am shopping around for my first proper Espresso machine and bes840xl would be a good contender if I could source it here,

Thanks


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Hi Jez

when i first thought about upgrading my old machine I ended up looking at the Breville Duel Boiler and while it was available in US and Aus not in the UK,

I first contacted Breville UK and was told that they are not the same company as the world wide Breville just using the "Brand" then I got in contact with Breville in Australia and I got a very strait forward reply, that as it's a different company using the same name in the UK only, it would have to be rebranded under a different name owing to brand rights and also it currently doesn't have a CE mark so who ever wanted to import them would have to organise both the rebranding and the CE certification neither is worth while on a low volume machine.

I even offered to act as the importer through my engineering company but after looking at the amount of money involved and the back up required I didn't fancy it, I have also read that the long term reliability is not quite up to some European machines.

If you do find and importer then just make sure that they have a good reputation & backup as Breville UK will not be responsible if anything goes wrong. Bit like coffee Italia really


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Hi CoffeeGeek, thanks for that but have my Expobar now so its a bit late for me, still would be dealing with a non UK suppler and I wonder if they have had it CE marked? Also their have been quite a few complaints about machines failing after a very short while on Coffee Snobs and other coffee forums in Australia. Does get very good write-ups though.

will try and dig up the email i got back from Breville Aus as they made it quite clear that they had nothing to do with Breville UK


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

I always thought Gastroback was some kind of intestinal disease! I just did a quick search and they are on ebay but a bit pricey for what looks like the 820 model. However future plans are for an emigration down under Sept 2013 so I might just wait and maybe pick up a Gaggia Classic to keep me going till then.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Dave Gubbin (Jan 10, 2013)

RobD,

what you were told by Breville UK and Aus is correct. They are absolutely unrelated.

Breville Aus is the Global HQ for the band apart for Europe. Breville Aus out of Sydney is where the products (inc espresso machines) are designed and engineered.

And I'll come clean in that I have worked for Breville Aus for 10 years including working with the designers on 'the Dual Boiler'.


----------



## tonged (May 19, 2013)

Dave, Would you happen to know whether BRG Appliances are going to rebadge the Breville YouBrew / Gastroback 42712 under the Sage brand in the UK? Would you recommend one imports a Gsatroback or waits for a Sage model? Cheers.


----------

